# 3 point won't stop up or down



## vis22 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi All,

The 3 point hitch on my TC 30 does not stop at the set level. If I pull handle up slightly it goes all the way up until it tops out. The pump stays on, I can here it straining. If I back off the handle, it drops all the way down. It lifts weight, no problem. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Did this happen suddenly, or has it been a gradual transition to the current problem?


----------



## vis22 (Jul 11, 2013)

It happened suddenly. It was not gradual.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

You may have your lift system in the "draft control" position, rather than in "position control". Draft control is used primarily for plowing. Check your operators manual.


----------



## jlang (Jul 28, 2013)

i had the same problem on my tc48da. the internal rod that attaches to the handle of the three point hitch corroded and broke off internally. the seat and top of the transmission had to be removed to access the broke pin.


----------



## john797 (Aug 1, 2013)

My TC30 started doing this after a fluid and filter change. Have any luck figuring out whats going on?
I don't recall reading about draft control in the manual but will check tonight.


----------



## vis22 (Jul 11, 2013)

Harry16, The manual only talks about position control. Nothing about draft control so the tractor probably does not have it. Thanks for the suggestion. While I was looking at the manual, I noticed there is an adjustment in the control rod linkage. I will try adjusting that next and see what happens. If that doesn't do it, I will look into the suggestion by jlang. Thanks for the input jlang.

I'll keep you posted john797.


----------



## vis22 (Jul 11, 2013)

I have found the problem. Well, at least the beginning of it. There is an adjustment linkage between the right side lift arm and a small black control lever that sticks out the side of the control valve quadrant (under the seat). The control lever seems to be frozen and the linkage just tore out of the lever. I think that this control lever is what controls the height position of the 3 point. Since it is frozen in place I will have to open the control valve quadrant to see why. Could be something like jlang was talking about.

john797 - You can go to the NH parts diagrams online to see what I am talking about . Control Valve, Quadrant - Diagram (05C01). Part #18 is the lever that is stuck in place. Probably won't get to it until next weekend. I'll let you know what I find if you you have the same problem.


----------



## john797 (Aug 1, 2013)

I found my problem, or at least part of it. Part #20 had broken and yes the same part on mine appears to be a bit stiff. I replaced the broken part, $7 at the local NH dealer, and all works well. At least for now. I'll keep an eye on it to see if it starts to wear again.


----------



## vis22 (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks John 797. I have the same part on order and will pick it up tomorrow. I hope that is all I need as well.


----------



## Resting River Ranch (12 mo ago)

jlang said:


> i had the same problem on my tc48da. the internal rod that attaches to the handle of the three point hitch corroded and broke off internally. the seat and top of the transmission had to be removed to access the broke pin.


Jlang- I'm having the same problem with my TC48da I think. Never had any problems, then suddenly my 3pt upper limit seems to not work (keeps trying to lift unless I move the lever forward a little) if I move it forward very much the box scraper drops to the ground. Lost all fine control with the 3 point. Thinking maybe the draft control rod may have broke internally like you mention. 

Can you describe your issue a little more? Does it sound like the same thing that happened to me?

Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum RRR. This thread is almost 10 years old and I would be surprised if jlang is still around. You may want to read the replies to determine if you need more information and then start a new thread of your own to get some more help. There are many members here that I'm sure can help you out.

Here's a parts break down. It may help when trying to decipher the above information.





Schematic, Manuals, Specifications and Diagrams for Control valve, quadrant & linkage w/draft control | New Holland AG | MyCNHi US Store


Find schematics, manuals, specifications and diagrams for CONTROL VALVE, QUADRANT & LINKAGE W/DRAFT CONTROL. Find genuine OEM parts for your needs.




www.mycnhistore.com


----------

